# Another 150 rounds



## Cm1973 (May 9, 2016)

Hello all. Just got back from the range and all is well. Put another 150 rounds through my g2 with zero issues whatsoever. That makes it 300 without any problems. Hopefully this is a good sign but we will see. I will keep posting my results. Happy shooting everyone.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Cm1973 said:


> Hello all. Just got back from the range and all is well. Put another 150 rounds through my g2 with zero issues whatsoever. That makes it 300 without any problems. Hopefully this is a good sign but we will see. I will keep posting my results. Happy shooting everyone.


Hope you got a good one. My old G2's problems started at about 500 plus rounds. Keep us posted. And welcome to forum,


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

The Taurus PT-111 G2 represents a great value in a CC pistol. Mine has well over 1,000rds down the pipe and not a single issue, there are many pistols costing much more that can't make the same claim. Some of those pricey pistols are downright picky about what ammo they can reliably run. Best of luck with your Taurus!


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Good to hear I got little over 400 when mine broke, less than 2 months, but a lot of people got thousands of rounds through theirs with no problems. Odds Are you got a good one just need to practice with that trigger to get accurate. Good luck I'm sure you'll like it after a while.


----------

